# My '58 JC Higgins



## Tidewater (Sep 15, 2010)

Acquired from my father in-law. He wanted to make some room in his shed, he also gave me a heavyweight which I'll start another thread about. 

This one appears to be original, not too sure about the People's Products spring saddle or the chainguard. Hoping one of you can confirm that they are right for the bike. 

Lots of excess "patina" and found a crack in one of the welds today. Taking the frame to the fabricators tomorrow for bulletproofing.  Most of the chrome on the wheels and handlebars is flaking away. If I can find suitable/affordable replacements will go that route. 

These are the first of the vintage/classic bikes that I have owned since the heavyweight I delivered papers on in the 70's 

I've enjoyed the project so far and am looking forward to sharing the progress with you. 

Dating the bike took some time but after reading several posts on this forum I was able to locate the bike in the 1958 Sears Christmas Catalog.

Thanks for the site, I look forward to participating here.
Tidewater
Edison, Ohio


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe this pic will be a little bigger.

Tidewater


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 16, 2010)

The seat and chainguard aren't original. -It's unusual, because most boy's bikes from this era were red! The serial and production #'s are on the BB (bottom bracket/crank hangar). Typically, they start with "MOD 502", basically a Murray code for a built for Sears bike. The second number is usually a 4 or 5 digit #, likely in the 4000 area. That's the catalog number, and I've been able to match several bikes to actual pages. The 5th digit may be an extra 0 or 1 tacked on to the cat #, reasons unknown. The last # is the sequential production/serial #. This Murray built cantilever frame with it's distinctive pointy rear dropouts was introduced in 1958, and built into at least the late 60s. At some point, they simplified the design to a single top tube, and continued building that frame into the 1990s!


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the response Adamtinkerer.


> It's unusual, because most boy's bikes from this era were red!



I went back to the Sears catalog from that year. You are correct with the Flightliner and the Sportflite models, both were red. Mine is listed as the Sport Middleweight and only came in green.
I did not write the correct info regarding the saddle on this bike, I wrote "Peoples Product" closer inspection of the underside and a little cleaning the saddle is marked "a Persons Product".


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 17, 2010)

Tidewater said:


> Thanks for the response Adamtinkerer.
> 
> I went back to the Sears catalog from that year. You are correct with the Flightliner and the Sportflite models, both were red. Mine is listed as the Sport Middleweight and only came in green.
> I did not write the correct info regarding the saddle on this bike, I wrote "Peoples Product" closer inspection of the underside and a little cleaning the saddle is marked "a Persons Product".




That makes more sense. It may have come with a Persons saddle, two tone as described in the catalog, but the seats from this era were flatter, and similar to the Mesinger seats used on Schwinns. I wouldn't be surprised if the bike has the cat. #, 4784 or 47840 stamped on it.


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 17, 2010)

4784u.
The bike has had a good couple of days, the cracked weld on the frame has been repaired compliments of J&S Welding of Fulton, Ohio. I blasted all of the old paint and "patina" off of the frame gave it a couple of coats of primer and sanded it down. the first coat of Ford metallic green went on this afternoon. I was able to beat the dents out of the fenders but have visible waves, thought about using filler but don't know how well bondo will hold up on bicycle fenders.


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to reply to all your threads, ha.  I have fixed plenty of fenders with glazing putty.  I work them until only a skim coat is needed.  Sounds like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 19, 2010)

The project is coming along,I just started re-assembly. 
I was wanting to recover the saddle but man the seat pans aren't cooperating at all. I'm afraid of doing permanent damage to it if I continue trying to separate them. 
Going shopping for new baloneys, grips, reflectors and a couple of pieces of hardware shortly. Might be picking up a classic for my bride this afternoon too! I expect to be posting new pics midweek. 
Have a great day!
Tide


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me tell you why you should never hang parts above your project.
I was re-installing the crank on the JC, I stood up and bumped my head on a set of handlebars which in turn dropped from the rusty nail that it was hanging from. 
A gold star on the fridge for the first person who can guess what the handlebars landed on.

Out comes the sandpaper,filler, primer and paint.


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 20, 2010)

I still have a couple of touch ups to do but here it is.


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like a real bike now.  Good job.


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks John, anyway it looks like someone loves it again.
I'm happy to have saved it from going to the scrapyard. With all of the disposable bikes being built and marketed today, there's something really cool about riding a 52 year old bike that may possibly be ridden in another 52 years.
Weather permitting, me and my bride plan on going riding this Saturday. Ohio railtrails and canal towpaths are a good time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tidewater (Sep 29, 2010)

Man, I took a short trip on the bike today, around 5 miles. Me and the sport middleweight are not paired up too well. One of us is just too small for the other.





I think Saturday's ride with the bride will have to be on my Raleigh tourer.
My stepdad stands tall with his 5'4" frame, In 1958 he would have been a nine year old. 
I think he will appreciate something from his Christmas of '58 wishlist as an in town get around.

Ahh well, a couple more weeks and I'll be riding a big boy bike.


----------



## Garfed (Apr 6, 2011)

Usually start with "MOD 502", essentially a code for a Murray bicycle built for Sears. The second number is usually a figure of 4 or 5 #, probably in the area 4000. This is the catalog number, and I managed to meet several bikes actual pages...


----------

